
Unethical Army PSYOP experiments on private citizens - martinhaha
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/587fe170e4b0fb40bf6c462a
======
dragonwriter
This seems to be a legitimization of a report that has all the hallmarks of
crackpot conspiracy theory -- the report compiler is not an independent
researcher on the subject, but is allegedly the target of the action that is
the subject of the report. The official investigation into the issues raised
was cancelled because he refused to actually provide the details to the
investigating authority, etc.

------
kafkaesq
OK, I can well imagine DARPA or other agencies would be interested in doing
this kind of "research". And of course I wouldn't put it past the Army (or
other services) to conduct this kind of experimentation on unwilling subjects
(despite the glaring methodological downsides that they would have to take
into account) -- based on what we know from their history. So I'm not going to
attempt to tar with any kind of "tinfoil", or "conspiracy theory" label.

But does the gang stalking community have any, you know... evidence... that
this kind of experimentation actually, in fact, happening? Like, any at all?

Someone out there -- please do share.

------
DefaultUserHN
Huffington Post is not a credible news source.

